# River rescue question??? Lessons learned???



## deepsouthpaddler (Apr 14, 2004)

The post about the rafter that died on the eagle had me thinking about rescueing swimmers. I think that I read that he was in the water for a while and that kayakers finally pulled him out and performed CPR, but to no avail. I'd be interested to hear comments on techniques for rescuing swimmers when you are in a kayak. I've done the "swimmer grab the grab loop" and ferry to shore. Never tried it in big water, or hard rapids though. Seems like it would get challenging to say the least. Also I was thinking about unconcious swimmers, or swimmers unable to grab a boat. What do you do with them when you are in your kayak? I did the tethered rescue where you jump in and grab an "unconcious" swimmer in a river rescue class, but that doesn't seem to work when you are in your boat, and you see an unconcious swimmer. Maybe you could grab them and hold their head out of the water and ride out the rapids, but that is hard to do and stay upright. Swimming out of your boat on purpose to grab them and hold the head up seems like you would be endangering yourself and you might end up with two victims. I know that the first answer is that people on rivers should have the self rescue skills to be able to swim agressively to shore to save themselves, but this is not always the case. I guess I found myself thinking, what if I was on the eagle that day, what would I have done? I'm interested to see what folks thoughts are on this and if there are lessons to be learned to help us all be more safe.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

I'm a rafter and not an expert in kayak rescues (other than being on the receiving end a couple of times). 

My thoughts on hanging on to the loop in rapids: I'd rather let go of the loop, take the swim by myself and have the kayaker still upright and in his/her boat to tow me to shore from the tailwaters rather than have both of us go for the swim because I held on and flipped my rescuer.

--Andy


----------



## WD7Z (Mar 10, 2004)

*A first hand account*

I received this email from friends who were there.

Although I had a great time on the trip, the post Yampa kayaking
> on the Eagle river near Vail had a tragedy of a rafter who was on the
> same section while we were boating. On Sat. the 27th, a raft with
> two men on it flipped while running the Edwards mile (continuous
> class III-IV) on the Eagle. Although we did not know them, their
> boat was between our lead raft/kayaker and Kim Boberschmidt and
> myself kayaking in the rear. 
> Doug Blockcolsky (kayaking), Tim Perez, Chuck Boberschmidt, &
> Shellie Miller (all in lead raft) managed to get the one swimmer to
> shore after about a mile in continuous class III-IV water. The
> swimmer held on to Doug throughout the entire rapid, then lost
> consciousness. Despite heroic efforts by Doug, Chuck and Tim in the
> rescue and Tim and Chuck performing CPR, they were unable to revive
> the individual. After approximately 30 minutes, emergency personnel
> arrived and took over, but were also unable to revive him. He was
> pronounced dead at the scene. While scouting the rapid Kim and I
> found the other rafter, who had been rowing the flipped boat. We
> convinced him that his best chance at helping his buddy was for him
> to make sure rescue personnel knew that he himself was okay. I find
> this hard to write about, but feel the need to let you all know. 
> Although it was high water (~2800 cfs) and serious rapids, these were
> local rafters with much experience on this river. 
> I hope everyone had safe and fun trip home,
> Mark


----------



## Ture (Apr 12, 2004)

The only time I had a swimmer grab my loop I flipped immediately and it was a relatively tame bit of water.

Now, when I see a swimmer I give a toot on my whistle. If I'm downstream I get a good distance ahead of them, eddy out, jump out and throw my waist throw-bag at them. This actually worked for me once on Clear Creek. 

If I'm not way ahead of them then I just follow along and my plan is to let them ride it out until they make it out themself because it seems to me that there is no way I'm gonna stay upright in a rapid with someone hanging on my boat. My backup plan, if they lose consciousness, is to be close enough to abandon ship and grab them and swim them to shore. I don't know if that makes any sense or not. I suppose in class V that would not work too well because 2 swimmers would probably be a disaster, maybe then it would be better to wait until the bottom of the rapid, even if they are unconscious. I don't know.


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

*Rescues form a kayak*

I have had a lot of experience both in rescuing kayak swimmers and rafting swimmers. Rescuing a person out of the water while in your boat is difficult at best. Cold water can make the situation even more difficult if the swimmer is not properly dressed. The newer smaller boats compound the problem as there is little extra flotation to support a swimmer. If you need to rescue a person while still in your boat, The best situation is to get them to pull themselves as far up onto your boat as possible so that you can make progress with your paddling. In smaller boats it is actually easier to have them climb on the bow and paddle backwards. This all takes a lot of control on the rescuers part and shouldn't be used if you have any doubt about your skills. I have seen some pretty amazing rescues of swimmers by kayakers. All involved extremely competent boaters.

All things said, your best training for being a successful rescuer is to be a better boater. Having a level head and more than adequate skills can make a big difference.

Dan Brabec


----------



## elwood (Apr 18, 2005)

I have never rescued an unconcious swimmer but one good method may be to use the harness on your rescue vest. You could clip on to their pfd and drag them to shore or release yourself from them if things got unmanagable.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Here's my advice as a former safety boater on Gore and Pine Creek. This advice is different from what you would get at a swiftwater course because the course makes it clear that rescuer safety is paramount. However, as a paid safety boater, I feel that it is my job responsibility to take risks and do everything possible to get swimmers to shore because they have no experience and are paying me for my experience to keep them alive. That being said, as a paid safety boater my protocal is:

1: Do everything possible to always be the furthest person downstream. 

2: Act as swim team captian. Generally guests will panic like crazy, so stay out of their reach at least initially. First calm them down and then get them swimming in a positive direction. 85% of the time this works. Also, you can help multiple people this way.

3: If you can get eye contact with the person and they appear reasonably calm, I'll let them grab the stern loop. Scream at them to swim with one hand and kick with their legs. This helps a lot. Unlike advice given above, I never under any circumstances allow people onto my boat. That makes it extremely hard to remain upright. I've never had too many problems staying upright if the swimmer just holds on while I tug. If I flip, the guest will have been told to let go of my loop before putting on. After all, I'm no use to them upside down.

4: If the person is unconscious, there are two options. First I will clip the person with my life jacket tether to their life jacket. This makes things interesting but it works. Second without a tether I would ditch my boat and perform a strong swimmer rescue. That's another topic and for the finer points on strong swimmer rescues I would recommend a swiftwater rescue class. Also at this point, I hope your CPR skills are up to date. Are they? 

Again, things are different when the risk is shared through a paddling group, but rafting clients are paying to have guides assume the risk for them. These clients will have been given a long safety talk including all of the above before putting on. Also, I make sure to mention that I will slice my fiberglass paddle across their face if they wont let go when I tell them to or if I'm upside down. Finally, these situations with guests only occur on stretches that I know really well. Things would change considerably if your buddy grabbed your boat when you were in uncertain terrain. 
Hope that helps
Joe


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

I've been paid to safety kayak a bit so I'll add a little. Lots of great stuff has already been said by very qualified people so I'll only fill in a few things.

First, choice of craft is real important. When being paid I'm always in a creeker. If you're taking the responsibility seriously you need to be in a bouyant boat.

Also there are a lot of methods, some of which were new to me until working in New Zealand last winter, that work with a little practice. If you're afraid you'll bang the swimmer around on your grab loop have them put there arms around your waist. This can be done with them on your bow or stern. It sounds difficult because it is. So, practice it and see if it's something you're comfortable with.

And remember you're only capable of so much. In any rescue situation any help given is a noble and honorable gift. Don't feel responsible for "saving" someone else. You only have to live with yourself so make decisions based on your own ability to help.

Some amazing rescues have been accomplished by well-trained, courageous paddlers. It's a real credit to our sport and those teachers who went before us. My hats off to the Poudre crew for the rescue in the Middle Narrows last year and to Kevin Hammond for his efforts on the Middle Fork of the Flathead just to name a few. Let's continue to show the world that we look after our own.


----------



## jennifer (Oct 14, 2003)

If a swimmer is holding on to my stern grab loop, I don't think it unstabilizes me at all. In other words, I am no more likely to flip with a calm swimmer hanging on to my grab loop. I got to do this twice last weekend on the numbers at 2,200 cfs and was able to get the swimmer to shore quickly. Granted, if it was happening in Pine Creek rapid or Gore rapid it may be different!

I have found that in the past when I tried to paddle to the swimmer and present my grab loop gently at arms distance, they could never reach. This weekend I changed tactics and aimed my boat straight at the swimmer's head, paddled with speed, and yelled "grab loop!" Sure as shit, they effortlessly grabbed it both times. Seems rude, but at least I was in reach!


----------



## andy (Oct 13, 2003)

Good topic Ian....

I agree with Joe 100%. Whenever I pull swimmers out, I make sure they are going to do what I want, and they are calm. Generally your boating partners know what to do, it's when you decide to help out that rafter who got tossed that you can get into trouble.

There is a recurring theme in all the above posts, wear a rescue PFD. 999 times out of 1000 you will only be using your tether to fetch gear. But it's the one time you need it you wished you had it.

One thing I don't get is why people hardly anybody wears a rescue PFD. They will throw down $1000 for a new boat, $150 for a new sporty helmet, then buy some cheap PFD. Totally confuses me...

I'm no expert, but here are some things I learned after going through an incident on the Poudre a few years ago:

1. A lone rescuer is pretty much useless. You need at least two people to deal with an unconcious victim, or almost any rescue situation. So I try to boat with at least 2 other people.

2. Those 25 ft. throw bags are crap. Buy a 50 ft spectra bag. Even thats barely enough line sometimes.

3. Wear a rescue PFD. That tether and release buckle can prove invaluable.

4. Sometimes things go wrong despite all your best efforts. 

That last one is not really a helpful tip, but it's the truth.


-Andy


----------



## basil (Nov 20, 2005)

Rescuing a swimmer with a grab loop in class IV+ rapids is a challenge. Even if you can stay upright, you probably can't maneaveur like you have too. 

A tow teather seems like a good option. Give the teather to a swimmer. It gives you room to maneaveur. Once you hit an eddy, you pop out of your boat and pull the swimmer in.

Besides a rescue vest, what about the Salamander waist bags with the quick release?


----------



## Tiggy (May 17, 2004)

Running a rapid such as PC or Gore dictates slightly different safety protocol. For example 1 boat running at a time, usually the strongest boat. Running the read and run stuff there are several boats in a line and the possibility for multiple swimmers. On the big drops some sort of safety net is implied by sending the strongest boater first, followed by succesive skills. This reinforces the groups position on the river. The lead boat may have set up a throwbag, or otherwise has a good plan of attack for a rescue. 
Setting up a rescue "on the fly" is much more frequent and more hectic than the "anticipated" rescue. However you get em to shore, do it quick and safely.


----------



## Mike Hartley (May 1, 2006)

Just to add a point or two...

It is possible to roll with someone holding your grab loop. It's not ideal but I've done it before in Class III rapids and, on one occassion, the person hanging on was too busy swallowing water to realize that I had rolled.

Hauling someone on your grab loop is very hard work. Make sure they are kicking hard.

I can paddle faster if the person is on the back of my deck. This is very unstable though and I wouldn't want to be in a tiny modern playboat. Make sure they hold onto the cockpit, lay as flat as they can with their head down on the deck, and don't kick. So often they want to raise their head and look around, which makes things worse. This is most useful for ferrying someone back across the river to their boat but I've done it in mild rapids also where banging rocks would be an issue.


----------



## cayo (Mar 20, 2005)

If you did a hand of God rescue and the person was still in their boat but unconscious,what then? just try to shove them into an eddy? what if you get them into the eddy, they flip again you blow the eddy,they are upside down upriver from you in an eddy thats difficult to get at from shore?Sorry if this is a dumb question,just curious how you would handle this type scenario.


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

Cayo,

I see this as the ideal situation for the tether on the rescue vest. Hook it to one of the loops on their boat and try to push and pull them into an eddy. This keeps them close, which gives you better control over their boat and also leaves the possibility of a second hand of God, if necessary.

I second the idea of using a creek boat when you are planning on being the safety boater. One thing I really like that I've seen on some of the new creekers is the loops just behind the cockpit, in addition to the ones on the bow and stern. I've been told that these are installed more firmly than the end loops, which makes them more useful (less likely to pull out) in a pin situation. Also they work well because it allows a swimmer to grab on with both hands. From there it's easier to pull themselves onto the stern and someone who knows what they are doing can even help the paddler balance and stay upright through the rapids. As mentioned, the added stern volume of a creeker is a plus here and the additional speed of creekers would be a big advantage in both paddling with a swimmer and in getting ahead to setup rescue.

Throw bags: The best thing I've heard of recently is the poly wrapped around Spectra. Therefore, it won't stretch, but it still floats. I think this is a pretty cool idea. Anyone have any experience with one? Recommended brands that make these? Best place to get one? Length: Last situation I was in, my buddy's 55' wasn't enough but my 65' was. It was a minor situation on a small river, so I would say 65' should be the bare minimum.

I'm very disappointed in the number of people I see without knives. I learned that you don't even touch a throwbag if you don't have a knife. Question from the thread on the Bailey incident: someone mentioned tying your knife into your pfd so you don't have to worry about dropping it when the shit happens; anyone have a method of doing this in a way that doesn't increase the danger of tangling yourself or snagging on something?

Great topic. Keep it going.

COUNT


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

I have gone to a two knife solution. I have the dull pointed bear claw on my vest.....only negative to that knife is that it requires help to stay attached to the vest. In my vest pocket I have a very thin but very sharp gerber with a sharp point. It is a very light knife so I dont notice it at all. I cant believe that anyone would be on the river without a knife, two may be overkill but it works for me. I put the sharp pointed knife away so that I can use it if needed but make sure that I have to think about it before using it.


----------



## JCKeck1 (Oct 28, 2003)

Two things. Yes, I did forget to mention that safety boating without a creeker is a joke. I've seen exceptional paddlers do it, but even they would be able to help better with a creeker. 

Second, I would definitely try paddling around with someone sitting on your stern before trying to rescue someone that way. It may work on pool drop rivers, but I've never seen it done on the continous colorado rivers that get safety boated.

Also, if you're around rafts, I would highly recommend a very sharp tipped knife to quickly deflate the raft in an emergency (wrapped with a person underneath). 

Finally, carry a CPR mask and know how to use it. Near drowning and lightening strike victims are two of the most likely victims to be successfully resusicitated. Safety boating without a CPR mask is like being a working paramedic, but without an ambulance.
I guess that's four things.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*Knives*

Count asked:


> someone mentioned tying your knife into your pfd so you don't have to worry about dropping it when the shit happens; anyone have a method of doing this in a way that doesn't increase the danger of tangling yourself or snagging on something?


I've got my knife tethered to its holder on my PFD with a short piece of cotton string that will prevent it from getting lost if it falls out but that I could break easily in an emergency situation. I'd love to hear what others suggest. 

My knife's a blunt-tip with only one sharp side to the blade - I've got the handle marked so I'll know at a glance which way the sharp side is facing (away from me and in a way that its ready to cut rope should I ever have to grab it in an emergency situation). 

Joe Keck's certainly got a very good "point" about the sharp tip around rafts (and I'm a rafter) that I'll definitely consider when I soon go to replace my Gerber, which BTW, is starting to show cracking in the plastic handle. It may just be one of those trade-off situations where I'll get a blunt tip and just slice the raft if needed. 

Any suggestions on knives that will safeguard against slicing flesh when cutting rope but still be able to puncture and deflate a raft quickly in the situation Joe mentioned would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks for the input, guys.

--Andy H.


----------



## tboner (Oct 13, 2003)

I have a thick rubber band attached to my bearclaw knife that holds it in place nicely and will break easily in rescue mode. the boys at Confluence hooked me with this approach.

something else that i learned a couple weeks ago while chasing a boat down river is this:
when you put a throwbag in the back of your boat, make sure you don't have anything else attached to it, like booties or a water bootle and make sure the throwbag is secured to something sturdy in your cockpit. besides the obvious reasons, this could help someone chasing your boat downstream and could potentioanlly mean the difference in getting your boat or not. not to mention this would enable a quick throwbag rescue if you don't have to fumble with the water bottle and your buddy floats by. so keep your throwbag easily accesible for you and someone not familier with your setup.
while chasing a boat and struggling for quite a distance through the class 4 section below the Narrows of Clear Creek coming up to Rigor, i wasn't able to push the boat to an eddy (this fokker was HEAVEY) and thought maybe I could get to the throwbag inside the boat and pull the rope end out, leaving the bag attached to the cockpit and then get out of my boat to pendulum it to the bank. this plan would have worked awsome if there wasn't a water bottle beanered to the throwbag thus i couldn't get to it easily enough to not get my hand stuck. i had to continue to struggle and finally got it into an eddy above Rigor. does that make sense and/or sound safe?


----------



## COUNT (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a blunt tip but both edges are blades. I think I could probably jam one of the corners on the edge of the blunt tip into a raft if I needed to. This way I can still cut a rope wrapped around my arm fairly safely if I need to.


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

The best thing we can all do is practice. Take a half a day every now and then with your paddling crew and practice tactics for getting someone out of the water with your boat, with a rope, etc. You'll understand the issues around using a tether to pull someone to shore, having them grab your loop, pulling them out as they climb on your stern. Try as many combos as you can. I took a safety course a few years ago and we practiced all kinds of scenarios and mock situations. I was extremely helpful. 

You don't want to be figuring out what works for you in a rescue situation on the fly.


----------

